# Von Administrator Rechten zu Fehlermeldungen



## Feralraider (24. Februar 2012)

Hey Buffed Community,

Ich habe mal wieder probleme mit meinem PC. Ich habe versucht in der letzten zeit die Beta von Tribes Ascent zu installieren und es entstanden wieder Probleme.
Schritt 1 : Ich habe die Installer exe von der HP von Tribes Ascend runtergeladen.
Schritt 2 : Ich startete die exe als Administrator und drückte auf okay.
Schritt 3 : Ich verfolgte die Installationsreihenfolge und installierte es in die vorgegebenen Ordner.
Schritt 4 : Nachdem die Installation abgeschlossen war, sah ich schon die Verknüpfung von Tribes auf dem Desktop. Währenddessen stand in der Mitte des Bildschirme Start the hi-rez studios authenticate and update service.
Schritt 5 : Plötzlich kam die Fehlermeldung: failed to start the hi-rez studios authenticate and update service.

Ich hab schon so viel Probiert damit das installiert werden kann. In der Verwaltung probiert das Programm zu starten und da kam dann die Fehlermeldung : Fehler: 5 zugriff verweigert das Programm kann nicht gestartet werden.
Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll, helft mir bitte :/
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2012)

Die Standardinstallation installiert garantiert alles nach c:\Programme bzw. c:\Programm (x86)

Ändere den Pfad einfach auf einen Ordner außerhalb vom Programmeordner und es sollte klappen.


----------



## Feralraider (24. Februar 2012)

Danke hat geklappt o.O


----------



## Saji (24. Februar 2012)

Feralraider schrieb:


> Danke hat geklappt o.O



Generell gilt: nie etwas außer Systemprogramme nach C:\ installieren. Jedenfalls halte ich es so, dass ich alles nach D:\ packe, daher sind mir solche Fehler unbekannt.


----------



## Littlecool (25. Februar 2012)

Liegt daran, dass Win Seit Win7 Programmen innerhalb der Programmordner die grade laufen verbietet sich zu verändern...
Kenn das nur zu gut, wenn Kunden deswegen immer anrufen


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Februar 2012)

Deswegen sollten Daten, welche vom Programm geändert werden sollen, auch im ProgramData-Ordner landen (ist seit Vista empfohlen) 

Man muss es dem Installer halt nur beibringen...

Selbst unter WindowsXP gibt es diesen Ordner, nur liegt er da noch nicht unter c:\ProgramData sondern unter Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\....

Aber nun genug davon, das Problem hat der TE ja behoben.


----------



## ROX58313 (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo Forum - 
habe das Gleiche Problem leider hilft die Lösung bei mir nicht :x

Habe nähmlich ein SMITE BETA KEY Gewonnen und wollte das GAME mal antesten - aber er zeigt mir immer die Fehlermeldung die oben von dem User schon genannt wurde an


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2012)

Du kannst während der Installation den Installationspfad nicht ändern oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
Wenn nicht, setz doch die Verzeichnisrechte manuell.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juli 2012)

ROX58313 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum -
> habe das Gleiche Problem leider hilft die Lösung bei mir nicht :x
> 
> Habe nähmlich ein SMITE BETA KEY Gewonnen und wollte das GAME mal antesten - aber er zeigt mir immer die Fehlermeldung die oben von dem User schon genannt wurde an


Hast du dir den Link durchgelesen, den ich in deinem anderen Post geschrieben hatte? Wäre ja mal nett eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen. Wenn es nicht klappt was das steht, kann man sich ja vielleicht noch was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------

